# Rod/Reel cleaning Pledge.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Those of you who don't care about keeping your equipment nice can just skip this, but I have a bunch of money (for me) tied up in the best I can afford, and I am crazy about keepin corrosion at bay...

I LOVE Reel Magic, but have literally been thru six or seven cans of the stuff this season, and that's used sparingly... At about seven bucks a 4 oz.can, I've blown the cost of a years worth of rigs, or a cheap back-up rod, just maintaining my stuff.

Lately I've been using the wife's Lemon Pledge to wipe down rods and reels, and I'm really pleased with the results. Seems to leave a "fresh waxed car" kind of finish, and water just beads up and runs off.

Cheap, too. 

Anyone else have any long term use of "Pledge for rods and reels" experience?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RR

sounds good.

there are products out there that will RUIN fishing gear. I used some oils/grease meant for firearms thinking.. hell if i trust my life to it, its probably the best thing i can put in i reel.

WRONG. militec and other assorted awesome firearm lubes will basically melt the plastic or take off the paint and such on plastic parts inside of reels including diawa regal kayak reels and stradic reels... do not make this expensive mistake.

also, i use POWDER BLAST to blow out crap out of my reels once a year, by the way dont do this with plastic internals in spinning gear, it will eat through them. i guess i'll have to get the polymer safe variety.

i've had some friends use stuff on thier rods and they swear it has caused breakage bc they have todl me that where they "cleaned" you could see the finish eatin up.

lemon pledge, let me know, that sounds like a good idea tho, just wax.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the garden hose and reel magic seems to work for me. might have to look into the pledge idea though. anything to keep those stradics like silky butter.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't forget to wax*

I use the spray car wax on my rods and outside of the reels.

Take an old tooth brush to the guide insert edges.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I have changed a bit in my cleaning. I use a orange based spray cleaner to get the crud off and then I use either a wax spray or pledge for the rods. I use a metal polish on my one Penn Power stick because it has chrome guides. As for the reels I use a white lithium grease spray which works really great.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

dang I quit using reel magic after someone stated that it was bad for nice equipment. Something about the aeroasol spraying the stuff into areas that it shouldn't or something. I found a nozzle attachment for my garden hose that creates a mist/fog I have been using that in conjunction with an oily rag wipedown. I still find some salt crystals after it has dried though. no offense but there is no way I'm using pledge or some orange clean on my gear.

link to original thread

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26432&highlight=reel+cleaning


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I might better clarify what I'm doing with the Pledge...It's just being used to clean and wipe down the OUTSIDES of rods and reels. The INSIDES get ABU reel grease, and Penn synthetic oil.

I don't mean to change anyone's mind, or insult anyone's procedure for reel maintenance, just sharing an idea that is working well...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*RR - Now you tell me*

I just finished taking apart all my reels and cleaning with lighter fluid and dusting the inside with Lemon Pledge and re-assembling them; now I have to do it all over again.    




You did not have to explain yourself an further then your original post.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Orest said:


> I just finished taking apart all my reels and cleaning with lighter fluid and dusting the inside with Lemon Pledge and re-assembling them; now I have to do it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually its better to be safe than sorry ... you never know how some people would interpret a post. Especially if you fish all day and don't go to school when you should


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Lemon Pledge*

I've used the Pledge on motorcycles and it works great. Even good for removing bugs. I've never tried it on fishing stuff, but who knows? Presently I use SaltX followed by a rinse and they another spray of SaltX. This stuff is really great, in fact I told the USMC uses it on a bunch of their stuff that gets dunked in the ocean. 

Bill


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*100 parcent*

SALT-X....works works works......... they are in my hometown and i have talked to the owners quite a bit........... they do a bunch of big govt contracts with this stuff... 55gal. is a very small batch ... selling 1000 55 gal..in a shot


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Salt-Away*

I use salt away on my reels when I get done with them. It is line safe and removes the salt chemically. I then follow up ever other cleaning with Penn reel oil that is also line safe.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Use to use Salt-X but they stopped selling it locally.Use Salt Away now with good results.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you use water anytime on your reels or rods use some water displacing oil and you wont get any rust at all...if i can find my digi cam ill post a pic of a shimano trinidad that has been used everyday for the last 4 1/2 years without a microscopic spec of rust


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

R/R nice post been using it for years. also to clean corosion Vinigar is the best. Also I keep a cloth with WD 40 and wipe down the reel after cleaning just donot put a petrolium base product on your line. The Pledge is for the rod only.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Orest said:


> I just finished taking apart all my reels and cleaning with lighter fluid and dusting the inside with Lemon Pledge and re-assembling them; now I have to do it all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orest, atleast they lemon scent will go with the fish smell. yummy

now if you could throw in a BL airfreshner


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I use he pledge on the rods at the end of the season when it is time to put the rods away forthe season.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*SaltX*

You can order this stuff on line. Just Google Salt X for the link.

Bill


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Rod/Reel cleaner*

This is the stuff and its all i will ever use keeps line supple smooth yes its my (secret) i wont tell my neighbor Fishing bud why i can Cast past the outer bar while using idenical equipt,and he cant!

It is also very effective on preventing corrosion. 
Carefull not to use certain Petroliums IE w/d 40 
other Silicones near the line it will quickly age it and Cause it to frey.

A LIGHT COATING ON THE WOLE ROD,REEL,LINE N HOOKS AFTER FISHING IS IT 

PS:SHHHH! Dont buy too much i dont want the price to go up, i go through about 3 cans a year. 

Also good for Guns and Wood Stock/Pachmyer Grips. 

Keeps my Cold Steel Carbide Filet Knife rust-free as well!


Building Hardware Lubricants (Not Automotive) & Penetrants 
Lubricants 


SOLDER SEAL GUNK Heavy Duty
Silicone Spray Lube, 11 Oz. 

Compatible with all metals, rubber, plastic and wood. High viscosity formula eliminates squeakes and lubricates all kinds of household and mechanical equipment. Product ID: 163M914N
Manufacturer: SOLDER SEAL GUNK / RADIATOR

Brand: GUNK 


Ship Price: $ 1.79 
Pick-up Price: $ 1.63 +10% hndlg


----------

